# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Why my ADF squawks?

## Pekams

Yesterday I posted a thread that my ADF floated on the water surface and showed very stiff. Just now she often squawks very loudly and harshly, like short whistle. What is wrong with my ADF? What should I do?

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> Yesterday I posted a thread that my ADF floated on the water surface and showed very stiff. Just now she often squawks very loudly and harshly, like short whistle. What is wrong with my ADF? What should I do?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


he is finding a mate or answering a mating call and they normally do that so he is just doing fine pm me of you have questions.

----------

